# Android tablet doesn't power on



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi guys,
Recently I bought an android tablet at Malaysia and it was fairly good to use.
I successfully rooted my device using unlockroot app. It was very nice experience and it worked well. I used the terminal emulator with su commands.
Then I tried to increase my ram capacity using swapper2 app. I partitioned the sd card using minitool through the usb cable and after doing the swap it directed to reboot the device and then the screen was light up. Thats all.
Then I managed to turn it off by long pressing the power button.
Then I tried to power on the device but it did nothing except vibrating twice.
After that I googled the issue and tried to boot it into recovery mode by using volume up power combinations several times. The result was nothing even it did not vibrate as before. I felt that it is dead now. 
Is there any ways to wake it up??? 

Model -7 Inch Voosoo V7 II 3G Phone Tablet PC Android 4.0
Android Version - 4.0.4 
Baseband Version - A751_P2_10WX_AC01_SS_130326 
Kernel Version - 3.0.8-perf-g9d5151f 
Build Number - A751_P2_10WX_AC01_SS44_R_0_130326_01 

Thanks.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome to TSF Saheelakm,

If you plug it in, is there any kind of LED notifier? If you plug it into your computer do you get any kind of notification from Windows?


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

kilonox said:


> Welcome to TSF Saheelakm,
> 
> If you plug it in, is there any kind of LED notifier? If you plug it into your computer do you get any kind of notification from Windows?


Yeh. When I connect it to the laptop it searches for the driver and notifies that the driver is not found. In device manager it shows an unknown device. There is no any LED notifier in the tab.
Thereafter I downloaded Qualcomm usb driver and installed it. But it does't help me to do anything further.

Pls help!!!


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

To be honest, I have not heard of this company before. Have you attempted to reach out to them for support? Is your device still under warranty? If so, I recommend you ask for a replacement device. Otherwise, if you have no way of getting into recovery, I am not sure of anything else you could do. I am sorry


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

All I can find on it is it is Chinese so far no support site if it is still within the years warranty I would take kilonox's advice


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

kilonox said:


> To be honest, I have not heard of this company before. Have you attempted to reach out to them for support? Is your device still under warranty? If so, I recommend you ask for a replacement device. Otherwise, if you have no way of getting into recovery, I am not sure of anything else you could do. I am sorry


I have bought this tab during my Malaysian visit. They gave me one yr warranty within Malaysia but I already returned to Sri Lanka now. It is just one month old. I tried to contact the dealer but not success. 
Cant we open it up and check the faults as we do for the laptops and desktops???


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

With no manual to work with you could cause more damage also the warranty should be applicable whether in Malaysia or Sri Lanka as they are selling it worldwide.


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

joeten said:


> With no manual to work with you could cause more damage also the warranty should be applicable whether in Malaysia or Sri Lanka as they are selling it worldwide.


Thanks for ur kind replies friends. 
But I'll be more happier if anyone of the TSF guys wants to take a risk in awaking my tab. Cos I am not gonna send it to Malaysia for warranty and find some thrill in facing a risky work.

Can anyone of u join me???


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it is going to be difficult to guide you with this we have no reference to work with, I suggest you take some pictures of the tablet back,sides and front and upload them here then someone might recognise or have some idea as to how to approach the task.We don't want to leave you in a worse mess.


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

joeten said:


> Hi it is going to be difficult to guide you with this we have no reference to work with, I suggest you take some pictures of the tablet back,sides and front and upload them here then someone might recognise or have some idea as to how to approach the task.We don't want to leave you in a worse mess.


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

Pls help me how to upload an image from my pc's desktop


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Use the go advanced button then use the paper clip icon and then the browse buttons


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is an image of my tablet


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

joeten said:


> Use the go advanced button then use the paper clip icon and then the browse buttons


Thanks joeten


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi to be honest it show very little as to screw placement and how well it is fitted together


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just checked to be sure and no the image is not able to show any area clearly, I hope someone here recognizes it and can help out.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Just going back to basics here, but have you let it be for a few days and then came back and tried it again?


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

kilonox said:


> Just going back to basics here, but have you let it be for a few days and then came back and tried it again?


First of all it doesn't respond if I connect it to the power/charger. Can u pls explain me y this happens...


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

joeten said:


> Just checked to be sure and no the image is not able to show any area clearly, I hope someone here recognizes it and can help out.


I hope these pics are clear to u.
There is no screws visible outside of course.

Thanks.
:thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi thanks for the pictures to answer your question as to why it is not starting I suspect the battery has failed and may be interrupting any flow of current, I honestly think you should check the paper work that came with the tablet and see if there is a contact address for the maker then contact them direct ask for a replacement you will void any warranty if you open it up.


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

joeten said:


> Hi thanks for the pictures to answer your question as to why it is not starting I suspect the battery has failed and may be interrupting any flow of current, I honestly think you should check the paper work that came with the tablet and see if there is a contact address for the maker then contact them direct ask for a replacement you will void any warranty if you open it up.


To be honest, there is no any papers except the operations manual for V7 tablet from the seller. I couldn't contact the seller over the phone and the email is not replied by them yet.
Another information is that one of my friend also bought the same model and have it right now. It is working perfectly. So do I have any means of recovering my tab using this??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know of any


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

How can I copy the firmware of a working tab??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

How are you going to apply anything when you cannot get it to power on but if you check here you might find something to help you Android Forums & Windows Phone Discussion @ xda-developers


----------



## saheelakm (Jun 29, 2013)

joeten said:


> How are you going to apply anything when you cannot get it to power on but if you check here you might find something to help you Android Forums & Windows Phone Discussion @ xda-developers


Hi there,
Recently I got to know that a hard bricked android device can be unbricked.
Since I am not much good in this field, can you please refer this link and advice me whether I can also get any favour.
the link is; 
Hard Brick - To Hell And Back - Guide To Recovery - LG Optimus Sol Nightly/Experimental - CyanogenMod Forum

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You may have found something on the LG optimus but that is not your tablet we have no name for it nor model number, therefore finding the correct steps to attempt any recovery is not possible your asking to work in the dark which is not a good way to proceed if you go ahead and try it then I expect it to fail.


----------

